# What is the healthiest peanut butter ?



## I_so_l8

As it says above what is the healthiest peanut butter that I can buy ? I love the stuff but am aware how bad the supermarket one's are.

Thanx in advance guys


----------



## Huntingground

I use Whole Earth from Holland and Barrett.


----------



## forza84

whole earth is about the best, it hasnt got loads of added crap in it.


----------



## glen danbury

meridian

nothing but the nut and sea salt

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/581816_Meridian_Crunchy_Peanut_Butter__with_Salt__1kg_.html


----------



## Guest

glen danbury said:


> meridian
> 
> nothing but the nut and sea salt
> 
> http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/581816_Meridian_Crunchy_Peanut_Butter__with_Salt__1kg_.html


**** me! £5/kilo! im getting ripped off!


----------



## BabyYoYo

glen danbury said:


> meridian
> 
> nothing but the nut and sea salt
> 
> http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/581816_Meridian_Crunchy_Peanut_Butter__with_Salt__1kg_.html


x2

I've used this now for ages - I don't actually like PB very much, my last lot was really runny but it does the job


----------



## glen danbury

its a pain as you have to stir the oils back into the nuts each time you use it - but thats what a true natural nut butter will do - without all the added crap it will seperate

I could eat this stuff by the tub - literally a kilo tub and a spoon and I would be good to go :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

glen danbury said:


> its a pain as you have to stir the oils back into the nuts each time you use it - but thats what a true natural nut butter will do - without all the added crap it will seperate
> 
> I could eat this stuff by the tub - literally a kilo tub and a spoon and I would be good to go :lol:


Ewwwwwww... :nono:

I think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like peanut butter!!!!


----------



## glen danbury

BabyYoYo said:


> Ewwwwwww... :nono:
> 
> I think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like peanut butter!!!!


ha ha

i actually eat a 500g tub of peanut butter (added crap variety) on the hour flight back from edinburgh to london after the 2006 BNBF british finals

thinking about it I am going to pop out in a minute and by a jar to eat coming home from wales this sunday after the show :thumb: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

glen danbury said:


> meridian
> 
> nothing but the nut and sea salt
> 
> http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/581816_Meridian_Crunchy_Peanut_Butter__with_Salt__1kg_.html


yus this is what we use, have had both the crunchy and smooth

:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

BabyYoYo said:


> Ewwwwwww... :nono:
> 
> I think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like peanut butter!!!!


I used to really hate it, but now I can eat it on it's own straight out of the jar :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken

Oh, and to the OP, I use Whole Earth


----------



## Raptor

Its all about Whole Earth Smooth Organic.. I eat ed :drool:


----------



## Galtonator

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Jam_And_Spreads/All_Natural_Peanut_Butter_And_Co_Crunch_Time_340g.html

This one is pretty good also


----------



## glen danbury

The Raptor said:


> Its all about Whole Earth Smooth Organic.. I eat ed :drool:


anyone who eats smooth is a freak - crunchy all the way:thumb:


----------



## smaj210

i use healthy earth but gonna get me one of those kilo tubs, a kilo!


----------



## TprLG

whole earth also do a version with a green lid containing unbleached peanuts, skins and all so more fiber I guess. Its my fav


----------



## WRT

Peanut butter is [email protected], cashew butter is better.


----------



## Guest

i use the whole earth stuff because i can get it easily, but theres alot of palm oil in there, lots of saturated fats.

Peanuts on their own have a much lower sat fat content, so really, the meridian stuff could be classed as the healthiest.


----------



## kaos_nw

meridian 1kg tub from holland and barrets! just stir the oil back in and store it in the fridge and it keeps it unseperated and thick not runny

also keep it upside down before you open it and when you do the oils wont be separated


----------



## I_so_l8

Cheers guys, I gotta get me a 1 KILO TUB ( wow ) today. Infact I'm enroute now.


----------



## I_so_l8

Would you believe it they have sold out


----------



## YEHBUDDY

i use sainsburys economy 69p per tub because im SKINT.


----------



## invisiblekid

Meridian Almond Butter for me. Much tastier than peanut butter.

Almonds > Peanuts every time.


----------



## Maverick3000

meridian PB from Holland and Barrets - No added sugar No added salt - love the stuff.

Also loving almond butter, cahsew and hazelnut butter at the moment


----------



## engllishboy

TprLG said:


> whole earth also do a version with a green lid containing unbleached peanuts, skins and all so more fiber I guess. Its my fav


They also do chocolate spread now too! :rockon:

Although, i don't see how it can be healthy...


----------



## 3752

the healthiest are the ones who just list peanuts as the ingredients like salt free meridian and the one from "the little peanut butter company" that you can get with a blue lid from tescos...

in the off season i use either Sumo or whole earth organic pre-comp i use the two listed above.......


----------



## Andy Dee

The Raptor said:


> Its all about Whole Earth Smooth Organic.. I eat ed :drool:


thats what i have, but its a disgrace how much it is now.


----------



## I_so_l8

I've just got meself 2 x 1 kg tubs of meridian peanut butter for £7.20 it's the muts nuts cheers boys


----------



## P-Ride

I like the stuff but find it leaves my stomach feeling really heavy and undigested. Perhaps more chewing and saliva? I often go for it when in a rush you see!


----------



## Lou

glen danbury said:


> I could eat this stuff by the tub - literally a kilo tub and a spoon and I would be good to go :lol:


Man after my own heart.......peanut butter by the tub YUM!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## kitt81

i like the peanut butter company pb. the crunch time one. nothin else in except peanuts and salt. also use whole earth organic crunchy one but prefer the other one as theres no palm oil in.

can be quite addictive, esp when dieting lol!! had to stop buying it in!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Love PB but the wife wont come near me while i'm eating it, she says it stinks, and so does my breath afterwards lol, it bugs the hell out of her if i sit there eating it while watching tv.


----------



## BadBoyR

invisiblekid said:


> Meridian Almond Butter for me. Much tastier than peanut butter.
> 
> Almonds > Peanuts every time.


yep, very tasty


----------



## Davo

Sunpat for me. Oops lol


----------



## Kate1976

Whole Earth only for me...I luuuurve PB but Meridian tastes minging


----------

